# oops think bob beers made a bo bo



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

Now dont get me wrong here, I love what bob has done with his book, without it we all would have nothing really to go by but I noticed that his turbo car with the stars is suppose to be listed as a non magna 1971 car since its in the 1971 commercial that I posted video below here, also this was the car featured on the last tjet box set cover in 1970, but thats ok we all make mistakes, just felt like we should all know about this, still love all u have done 4 the hobby Bob



[URL=http://s835.photobucket.com/user/krazikev/media/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-09-20-21-49-35_zps9e1bz7f1.png.html]


----------

